# REW help PLEASE!



## gacole2000 (May 25, 2006)

After trips all around town I got everything hooked up and I am ready to have a Happy Calibration (Father's) Day when I get the below error. Please help as Father's Day is only once a year!!!

*Audio Device Error

Unable to access the replay device due to line format PCM-signed 48,000.0Hz, 16 bit, stereo 4 bytes/frame, little-endian not supported.*
****!

Thanks for any help available- Greg


----------



## MikeOates (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: %$#@&! REW help PLEASE!*

Greg,

I got this error last week.

Click on the Soundcard menu | Sample Rate | and change it to 44.1kHz

It should then work.

Mike


----------



## gacole2000 (May 25, 2006)

Mike,

I tried that first, and got the same error message, but with the new sampling rate??? Any other ideas what it could be? It is a Sound Blaster AudioPCI 64V sound card (Win 98SE).

Thanks again- Greg


----------



## MikeOates (Jun 2, 2006)

Clutching at straws here, but did you also do a 'Measure Soundcard Response' on the Soundcard Menu again with the setting at 44.1kHz ? They need to be at the same frequency.

Mike


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Try using the Creative Device Control program to set the Output Audio Quality to 48kHz, 16 bits and ensure you select 48kHz as the sample rate in REW. If that doesn't help go to the Soundcard menu and use the option to generate a debug file and email that to me, might be some clues in there.


----------



## gacole2000 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks John; I appreciate your help! I'm very frustrated. I can't find a Creative Control Device and not sure where to find the debug file. The only setting I could find was for "Optimal", which I set to the highest level. Before I started this project, I actually thought I knew quite a bit about computers, now I feel like a dufus. I'm wondering if this computer isn't just too old (Win 98SE)? Maybe I'll switch it out with the XP computer from my office, but it has an integrated soundcard. Will that still work?

Thanks again- Greg


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

A PC with integrated soundcard should work fine.

The debug file is something you generate from within REW, the option to generate it is in the REW Soundcard menu. I'd be interested to see it even if you decide to switch to the XP PC.

Where did you find the "Optimal" setting you refer to?


----------



## gacole2000 (May 25, 2006)

John,

Here is the file. Please let me know if it is correct. I would really like to get this computer working for REW if possible. Thanks for your help!

Regards- Greg


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you running any other application that uses audio input and/or output? It looks from the debug file as if some app has taken exclusive control of the soundcard so when another app (such as REW) asks for an input or output the request is refused.


----------



## gacole2000 (May 25, 2006)

John,

The only thing I can think of is my MIDI adapter (below). It has been acting weird ever since I loaded it. Each time I boot up it asked for the drivers even though I have previously successfully loaded them?

http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/Uno-main.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi,
I just wanted to test my room eq.I set up REW.It plays back only through the java sound engine.If I select the internal Creative Vibra 128,I get the same message
Unable to access the selected device due to
line with format PCM_SIGNED 44100.0 Hz,16 bit stereo,4 bytes/frame,little-endian not supported
Also I am unable to select any device for input.
I am using win98 and creative vibra 128.
I have also attached the debug file.
Any help ?
:scratchhead:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> If I select the internal Creative Vibra 128,I get the same message


So you see your card and when you select it, there's no input to choose from as shown below in a picture of my soundcard and selected input?













What are you selecting for the wave control device as shown below?











brucek


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

I Can see my soundcard in Choose device option,but the Choose Input option is greyed out.http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=561&stc=1&d=1155541468
Selection for the wave control device i have tried both with the Line in option as well as the Use Default (Wave) option
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=562&stc=1&d=1155541468

The Debug file
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=562&stc=1&d=1155541468
:scratchhead:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

wolly said:


> Hi,
> I just wanted to test my room eq.I set up REW.It plays back only through the java sound engine.If I select the internal Creative Vibra 128,I get the same message
> Unable to access the selected device due to
> line with format PCM_SIGNED 44100.0 Hz,16 bit stereo,4 bytes/frame,little-endian not supported
> ...


Try setting the sample rate to 48kHz. If that doesn't help, look in the Creative programs list and see if there is a Device Settings application that allows the audio quality to be set to 48kHz and 16-bit or some similar setting in the Creative Mixer for your card - Creative list it as no longer a supported product so can't find much about it on their site. If no luck there consider an external USB card, or wait a few weeks for the next version of REW which might work better in this situation.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi,
No luck even if I try to change settings to 48KHz.
I could not find any settings to change the sample rate of the sound card.
I also tried to use the onboard Realtek AC97,but face the same problems.
Maybe I'll have to wait for a newer version of REW or arrange for an external USB soundcard.

Anyway thanks to all who replied.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

Any idea when is the next version of REW might be availible :reading: ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't mean to speak for him, but John has been out of the country quite a bit lately on business and so this slows down the process, but he threatens  to release the beta for testing fairly soon. 

I guess you'll just have to be patient............. brucek


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

It is progressing, but a lot has been changed within the user interface and there is still quite a bit more to do. I will have a beta version soon though to check out the changes to the soundcard interfacing.


----------

